# People Shooting After Hours. Is it worthy of calling T.I.P.



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Tonight I was out grilling watching the geese fly. A flock of about 40 flew over and went over a field where there are always hunters. Next thing I know I hear about 6 shots. Immediatly I looked at a clock and it was 7:48 P.M. Sunset was at 7:21P.M. tonight. We are not talking about a minute or two, we are talking 27 minutes, seems a little excessive. Should I call the C.O.?


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Why wouldn't you, Chances are good that someone in the area knows who is hunting that field.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's too late to do anything about it now.

I'm not trying be a jerk here but this is something you really shouldn't have to ask on a forum. Did they break the law? Yes. Whether or not you want to turn them in is your call.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Is your house is by pelican lake?, i reported a group of hunters out there last year that were shooting a half hour past shooting hours... :eyeroll: Somebody needs to do something!


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea, I am not far from Pelican, the shooting is in the vicinity. I agree that something needs to be done. People like this make me mad, they think they are above the law. I guess the best thing to do is do my part and follow the rules and be a responsible sportsman.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you're not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.........You should have definately called them in.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> It's too late to do anything about it now.
> 
> I'm not trying be a jerk here but this is something you really shouldn't have to ask on a forum. Did they break the law? Yes. Whether or not you want to turn them in is your call.


I am with Matt. It is not a couple of minutes where you give someone the benefit of the doubt, that was flagrant.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Turn them in, that is just not right.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Even if it was the next day that you called them in atleast that would bring the CO to pay closer attention to that area. Hopefully leading to someone getting caught. Something said is better than nothing.

:2cents:

Sean


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

I would either turn them in or say something to the land owner. That may be worse than turning them in. If the landowner cares at all they might not let them hunt in the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If the land ower cares at all they migh tnot let them hunt in the future.


It could be the landowner.


----------

